# Eheim hose sizes, reactor, lily pipes, and hydor question



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The 2217 has 5/8" tubing (or the metric equivalent) and should fit on a 200w Hydor with the 5/8" barbs (there are two varieties, the 1/2" and 5/8" for the 200w. The 300w only comes with 5/8").

The heater will be more than sufficient, and I'm guessing the medium Mix Mas will work, though it wouldn't hurt to switch to a large if you have the space.

Can't help with the adapter for the lily pipes.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

The spare parts page on Eheim's site shows two hose sizes: 12/16 and 16/22mm.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Right. 16/22mm is about 5/8" ID and 7/8" OD., with a 1/8" wall.

It's not exact, but close enough for our purposes.


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

I just got a 2217 last week and the input hose is 5/8" while the output where you will want the heater and reactor is 1/2".

I have the Ista mix max Large and still have a few micro bubbles escape into the tank so I imagine the medium would be to small for the 2217 flow.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

So this should go:

13mm intake->12/16mm hose->filter->16/22mm hose->reactor->17mm heater->17mm outflow

Or is it better to have the heater upstream of the reactor?


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

I think you got the hoses mixed. The inflow hose is 16mm and the outflow is 12mm.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

sreid said:


> I think you got the hoses mixed. The inflow hose is 16mm and the outflow is 12mm.


Wait. What? 12/16mm refers to a single hose size, ID/OD.


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> Wait. What? 12/16mm refers to a single hose size, ID/OD.


 
Yes I was only posting the ID.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still confused. Kevmo says to get the 5/8" heater while sreid says the 1/2" fits.


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

Rainer said:


> I'm still confused. Kevmo says to get the 5/8" heater while sreid says the 1/2" fits.


The output hose for the 2217 is 12/16mm. This is where you will want the reactor and heater. Incase you didn't know that reactor has (12/16mm) 1/2" fittings. To use the 5/8" heater on the outflow of the 2217 you would need to use some extra plumbing/reducers to work.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

^ Agreed. Didn't realize that the outflow tubing was smaller than intake. Use the 200w with 1/2" barbs on the outflow.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up, guys, and sorry I missed your first post, sreid.

The lily pipes are still a question. If I go with the 13mm set and use an adapter to up gauge to 17mm, could the increased suction be too great for shrimplets to escape, even with a stainless strainer?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

When I've used prefilters, they've always been cut-down AquaClear sponges, so I don't know about the ss ones. But from what I've read, the ideal shrimp tank prefilter is one of those large, cylindrical Fluval (?) prefilters sold at any LFS. Check in the shrimp/invert section for more info.


----------

